# Is Acepromazine safe ?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know about "safe", but I have had to use it for foster dogs in heartworm treatment to keep them quiet if they are too active during recovery.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It is "safe", but be very cautious about temperature extremes (hot or cold), don't administer it if the dog is already excited or agitated, and don't give anti-diarrheals (Kaopectate or PeptoBismol) with Ace, and they decrease absorption.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

It is also non narcotic so it is not addictive. However, if you are trying to calm a dog, you may not need a full 25mg tablet. My Max was storm phobic, ace is not the drug of choice for that but if I gave her a 1/4 tab, she could handle the storm, it took away her edge. When Teddi was post op THR I gave her 1/4 - 1/2 to help her stay quiet in the early stages post op. 

Max's surgeon when she had her knee surgery said to give her 2 tabs, twice daily. She was GORKED!!!!! I would suggest trying a lower dosage, maybe a half a tab and see if you get the desired results. 

I have used it for dogs who would get "sick" in the car. If I traveled far I had a couple dogs who would not sleep. It helped them sleep and they would be better for it upon reaching our destination. The old days when I would drive from MI to NY or FL or where ever mostly non stop. In my youth.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pointgold is really right. My Tango had to take ace when she was recovering from elbow surgery. It didn't seem to affect her much, but the temp warning were reiterated to me by the vet several times, along with not worrying about how her eyes looked.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I would not use it for this purpose. Dogs become more sensitive to sounds/surroundings by are physically unable to move. Cognitively, they're very aware of what's going on and it probably is not pleasant to be unable to respond.


----------

